# Help OCing Radeon 9600 Pro



## prw001 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey,

Are your OCed speeds supposed to reset back to default everytime you restart your computer???  I installed ATI tool along with the Updated SoftMod to allow for the 9600 Pro to be OCed.  With the brief tinkering i was able to increase my core speed.  I then loaded up halflife 2 and played for a few minutes then loaded ATI tool back up and my OCed settings were still as i had set them.  However, when i restart my computer my settings go back to the default values.  So is this normal, or is my video card still not being OCed???

Thnx


----------



## drunkel (Mar 14, 2005)

I Have The Same Card With The Same Thing Happening.


----------



## chrispycrunch (Mar 16, 2005)

drunkel said:
			
		

> I Have The Same Card With The Same Thing Happening.


Yes, it resets on boot - just have ATITool load on start-up...or program it to load depending on which software you load.


----------



## DudesBoss (Mar 16, 2005)

in the settings, you got to tell it to load up the profile with the overclocked speeds in it, then every reboot itll load the profile with your overclock..


----------

